# Zeichen in eine Zahl umwandeln !



## Xad (27. Mai 2004)

Ich will einen Text  in eine Zahl umwandeln mit leerzeichen. 
Beispiel: 

Ich habe hier einen Text, und der soll nun in einen Zahlenwert umgewandelt werden.

In diesem fall sind das jetzt 82, meine Frage ist wie mache ich das am besten?
Im voraus danke für die Hilfe.

MFG
Xad


----------



## _voodoo (27. Mai 2004)

```
$str = "Ich habe hier einen Text, und der soll nun in einen Zahlenwert umgewandelt werden.";
echo strlen($str);
# gibt 82 aus
```

[phpf]strlen[/phpf]


----------



## Lampe (27. Mai 2004)

Ausgabe auf meinem System:
*
[cr@Monsterschrank tmp]$ vim str2int.php

*

```
$str = "82";
$erg = $str{0} + $str{1};

echo $erg;
```
* 

[cr@Monsterschrank tmp]$ php str2int.php 
10
[cr@Monsterschrank tmp]$
*


----------

